# Fasted Cardio and Fat Burning



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a bit of advice to help me lose body fat at a faster rate.

I'm not too clued up on the whole supplement thing but have had a look around and have heard the Creatine and Glutamine could be useful before doing fasted cardio.

Again i'm not 100% sure but is it the case the Glutamine can help with preserving muscle when doing fasted cardio and Creatine can help to burn more fat when doing fasted cardio??

I'm not losing body fat as much as i would like so think some sort of aid can help.

Has anyone got any advice on which to take?

Creatine/Glutamine/Green Tea/some sort of fat burner???

Thanks x


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of advice to help me lose body fat at a faster rate.
> 
> ...


A cup of plain black coffee, or an ECA (ephedrine, caffeine, asparin) tablet.

Both if you can!

Never heard of creatine burning fat!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

im using 5g glutamine in water before my cardio. 

Although if fat lose has stopped then its probaly most likely your diet that needs tweaked? Aand cardio upped a little.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Firstly diet is absolutely cruicial to losing fat so take a look around the diets section at keto diets, carb cycling etc.

I have green tea alot more for the antioxidants than its supposed fat loass properties. I do fasted cardio after a black coffee and glutamine.

(And Geo, reply to my e-mail you lazy s hit, im bored at work here!! :lol: )


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!

So what does glutamine actually do? Preserve muscle? Help burn fat?

As for my diet i am currently carb cycling.

I have a cheat afternoon on Saturday

Sunday and Monday are 0 carbs

Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday are low GI carbs, mainly from fruit

As for my exercise i am trying to do the following.

Sat: 1 hr of weights in the morning

Sun: HIIT and then some activity in the afternoon

Mond: 30 min fasted cardio and weights in the evening

Tues: HIIT

Wed: 30 min fasted cardio and weights in the evening

Thurs: Off

Fri: 30 min fasted cardio jog

I try to stick the exercise plan as much as i can but do sometimes find i dont have the energy in my legs for it all 

Do you think my diet and exercise are okay?

xx


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> So what does glutamine actually do? Preserve muscle? Help burn fat?
> 
> ...


Why dont you change the cardio to 45 mins of light cardio every am, fasted? Easier on you and I think it will increase fat loss.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> So what does glutamine actually do? Preserve muscle? Help burn fat?
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware...Glutamine does not help fat loss...and seems to assist with muscle repair and recovery.

Eat small meals after every 3 - 4 hours, eat healthy...make sure that you eat lower than required calories...and definitely do fasted cardio...this works best in my view...the regular small meals prevent your body going into starvation mode where it realises the drop of calories and slows metabolism down to preserve its stores..therefore lowering the rate of fat loss.

Following a similar plan I lost around 40 KG which I think is around 4 stones.

All the best!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> As far as I am aware...Glutamine does not help fat loss...and seems to assist with muscle repair and recovery.
> 
> Eat small meals after every 3 - 4 hours, eat healthy...make sure that you eat lower than required calories...and definitely do fasted cardio...this works best in my view...the regular small meals prevent your body going into starvation mode where it realises the drop of calories and slows metabolism down to preserve its stores..therefore lowering the rate of fat loss.
> 
> ...


I take it you mean 40 lbs? :laugh:

40kg = 6.2 stone :thumbup1:


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Why dont you change the cardio to 45 mins of light cardio every am, fasted? Easier on you and I think it will increase fat loss.


Thanks! I do a couple of HIIT sessions on a couple of mornings so do you think changing those to fasted cardio will work better for me?

It might be a bit gentler on my legs.... and i do prefer the lower intensity stuff more LOL

xx


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> As far as I am aware...Glutamine does not help fat loss...and seems to assist with muscle repair and recovery.
> 
> Eat small meals after every 3 - 4 hours, eat healthy...make sure that you eat lower than required calories...and definitely do fasted cardio...this works best in my view...the regular small meals prevent your body going into starvation mode where it realises the drop of calories and slows metabolism down to preserve its stores..therefore lowering the rate of fat loss.
> 
> ...


Okey dokey - think i'll leave the whole supplement thing alone and try it again on my own 

I do already eat 6 meals a day every 3 hours so thats no problem, and my calories are lower. And i think i will up the fasted cardio a bit and fingers crossed that will budge the old belly LOL.

Thank you xeonedbody

xx


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Okey dokey - think i'll leave the whole supplement thing alone and try it again on my own
> 
> I do already eat 6 meals a day every 3 hours so thats no problem, and my calories are lower. And i think i will up the fasted cardio a bit and fingers crossed that will budge the old belly LOL.
> 
> ...


I did fasted cardio for the first time this morning and it felt great. Feel wide awake now, all I did was drink a glass of water and popped a caffine pill and away I went 

...hardest part was getting out of bed though!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks! I do a couple of HIIT sessions on a couple of mornings so do you think changing those to fasted cardio will work better for me?
> 
> It might be a bit gentler on my legs.... and i do prefer the lower intensity stuff more LOL
> 
> xx


It's supposed to be one of the best things for fat loss.

The steady state, low intensity burns fat instead of muscle. And your glycogen/carbs are depleted so your body will purely be burning fat.

As an example, my friend does mixed martial arts. The cardio is high intensity, all out, flat out painful cardio to maximise fitness. His diet is good. Yet still has flabby areas.

He refuses to believe steady state cardio will help him. You see quite a few boxers, mma guys that could be classed as flabby, yet they're in super good shape, fitness wise.

This is because bodybuilding/figure competing are so different from other forms of activity where the human body is the tool. And the training is different. Not much, but it's different in crucial areas.

Many bodybuilders and a couple of girls I know at the gym who compete in figure competitions, come in first thing in the AM and do steady gentle cardio, and they're in great shape, visually.

Try the 45 mins every morning, and see how you get on.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm personnally ditching fasted cardio this time round on prep as have seen on more than enough people now that if it does make a difference then its marginal,i have some Extreme whey then do 30 mins increasing intensity on the treadmill,starting at 7% incline/3.5mph going up to 10% incline/4.5mph by time i am finished session,seems to be doing the job pretty well so far


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I take it you mean 40 lbs? :laugh:
> 
> 40kg = 6.2 stone :thumbup1:


Nope I meant 40KG...i've never worked/used stones for measurement which is why my KGs to stones conversion sucks



pickle21 said:


> Okey dokey - think i'll leave the whole supplement thing alone and try it again on my own
> 
> I do already eat 6 meals a day every 3 hours so thats no problem, and my calories are lower. And i think i will up the fasted cardio a bit and fingers crossed that will budge the old belly LOL.
> 
> ...


No problem! If you stay determined, you'll reach your target!

Its best to stay away from supplements for now...a few supps are good but my view is that a vast majority of supplements are marketed in a way that when you start looking/reading about them...you think you want 100s of them.

I didn't use any supplements when i lost all the fat...just a high protein, low carb, low fat diet, fasted cardio and plenty of water intake helped me do it.

All the best!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I struggle to believe that low intensity cardio helps more to burn fat also. Getting off the bike after 50 minutes being barely out of breath makes you feel like you haven't done anything. I'm going to mix up low intensity with HIIT. At least with the HIIT I mentally feel like I've worked hard and it may get me fitter also.


----------

